# Discover for Yourself "Sportsmen's Complex" Seadrift, Texas



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina*
February 6, 2020

Discover for yourself everything we have in store for you when you visit us here along the pristine shores of San Antonio Bay, where fishing and fun are unparalleled.

Hello everyone, being situated along the middle portion of the Texas coast places Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina in a prime location for year-round inshore saltwater fishing and fly-fishing action. Our well-appointed coastal lodge on the shores of San Antonio Bay lends itself to everyoneâ€™s needs, whether youâ€™re here with a family member or friend, a small group of family or co-workers, or even a large corporate event, our welcoming staff has you covered. Youâ€™ll experience first-class meals and service while also enjoying five-star accommodations. Next time you, your family or friends, or your office buddies are in need of a bit of luxury relaxation and fun, thereâ€™s no need to look beyond Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina just outside of Seadrift, TX. Your opportunity awaits you! Give us a call today at 1.888.677.4868.

Bay Flats Lodge is here to give you the trip of a lifetime. Weâ€™ve built what we believe to be the finest lodge there is to go with our world-class fishing and duck hunting. We have nearly 21,000 sq. feet of comfort for you to put your feet up after an awesome hunt or epic fishing trip. Your stay will be fueled by an awesome dining experience each evening. Corporate groups are our specialty, so bring your team for team building experiences like no other. We offer accommodations, meeting-conference room and seasoned-veteran guides, to include fly-fishing services, and we can accommodate up to 56 guests. Our goal is to ensure you have the best outdoor experience possible. Since 1996 Chris and Deb Martin have been entertaining fishing and duck hunting guests. The lodge & Marina offer 40,000 feet of parking. Come stay with us at Bay Flats Lodge.

*Fly-Fishing Report*
Fly fishing has been great! Big fish are coming off the flats, and they are happy to eat a well-placed fly! As we get into longer and warmer days, this trend will continue. As healthy as the fishery is looking, we anticipate an epic year of fly fishing.

Here is Bay Flatsâ€™ own Capt. Owen Gaylerâ€™s outlook on the fly fishing so far this month. The line weâ€™ve been using is Rio eight white wintertime redfish. The redfish have been pretty lethargic and spooky, but they are here in great numbers and size. Weâ€™ve made our leaders a bit longer and added a 16-pound tippet of fluorocarbon. We have had great success on Wasted redfish crack flies in neutral colors with orange heads. Water has been extremely clear in places, but finding majority of the fish in a little deeper water that has a soft bottom. Weâ€™ve even spotted a few speckled trout warming up on windward shorelines. Fishing has been outstanding so far this month, along with the weather. I anticipate this being an incredible year for our fishery, as the fish seem very healthy and their numbers are great. We are also noticing many whooping cranes while we pole the south side of our estuary â€" a good sign of a healthy ecosystem.

*Continuing Efforts of Giving Back*
As we continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust.
If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous effort.

*February and August Specials*
A lot of people donâ€™t realize our portion of the state offers some of the best fishing on the Texas coast. This is the very reason for the February and August Fishing Specials. It might as well be you having all the fun!
Party of 2 â€" $368.00 per Guest
Party of 3 â€" $300.00 per Guest
Party of 4 â€" $282.00 per Guest
Includes lodging, meals, full-day of fishing, and fish processing and packaging. Live/dead bait is NOT included!

*Januaryâ€™s Customer Survey Winner*
*Congratulations, Christopher Perdue!* It is our pleasure to announce that you are the winner of Januaryâ€™s Customer Survey contest. For his willingness to participate in filling out our customer survey following his January stay with us, Christopher will be awarded a free trip for three to Bay Flats Lodge which will include lodging, meals, and a full-day of fishing.
Another contest winner will be chosen from our February guests, so make sure to fill out that customer survey if youâ€™re staying with us this month. You just might be the next winner.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing Fun*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Women Anglers*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Fly Fishing - Sight Casting - Light Tackle*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Travel - Fish - Lodge - Dine - Fish - Travel*

www.BayFlatsLodge.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Nation*

*Fly Fishing Update*
Fly fishing had its challenges today with Captain Owen
Tides were extremely low, and the wind was tough! But that didnâ€™t discourage Blake on getting his first redfish on the fly!!

*Thank you!*
Bay Flats Nation - Thank you Todd Jones Steven Boldt Capt-Stephen Boriskie Billy Freudensprung plus the Breakfast, Dining and Management Teams for another awesome job. Deb Rauterkus Martin & Chris Martin Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina

*Testimonials *
Feb 8, 2020 by Brandon D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
All of the staff do a great job of making you feel at home and welcomed. My dad, my brother, and I fished with Capt. Steve Boldt on a Friday from his boat with bait, then with Capt. Todd Jones on Saturday while wading with artificial lures. Both guides had us catching fish right away with nonstop action all day long. These guides are the best in the business! We laughed and joked a lot and created new memories that will never be forgotten. Looking forward to our next trip with yâ€™all. Thanks gentlemen! - Brandon D. 2/8/20

Feb 8, 2020 by Freddie M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my first stay. Everyone was super nice and accommodating. Our guide, Capt. Stephen Boriskie, was great. The food was fantastic! Could not ask for anything more! - Freddie M. 2/8/20

Feb 5, 2020 by Dave T. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Billy Freudensprung is great! He was very driven to put us on some fish under difficult windy and low-tide conditions. Capt. Billy was not to be denied - we had a great time! First-class facility and service - Rebecca and Judy were very friendly and professional. It's been really great to see Chris, Deb, Angie, TJ and team grow this lodge into a first-class operation over the years, and fun to introduce new friends to your operation. THANK YOU! - Dave T. 2/5/20


----------

